# Шум в голове



## hopers (8 Авг 2018)

Добрый день! Все по порядку:
О себе:
1. Мужчина;
2. Возраст-30 лет;
3. Рост\вес -~ 175-176\66;
4. Диабет 1 тип- 3 года. Сахара стараюсь держать в норме,ГГ не выше 6-7;
6. Хрон.тонзиллит (послед.год не беспокоит);
6. Головные боли 5-10 раз в месяц. Начинаются с шей и переходят плавно на лобную часть головы.Давят глаза.Боли были и до диабета;
7. Искривленнее носовой перегородки;
8. На протяжении полугода присутствует некая нервозно+ непонятная агрессия.
9. Работа сидячая. За компьютером.
*
Теперь,что касается проблемы:*
1. Три недели назад случайно измерил давление и обнаружил,что оно 130\90, с учетом что до этого (измерение раз в месяц-оно было 100-120\70-80). После этого сразу же полезли мысли в голову,что диабет добрался до почек. Записался на все необходимые процедуры для диагностики. Пока их ждал,признаю честно-волновался очень. Сам себе назначил таблетки "Капотен". Пил по 1\4 -3 дня,давление пришло в норму и уже не беспокоит. С почками оказалось все в порядке.
2. Но, началось другое,а именно шум в голове \ухе с левой стороны. Все началось с писка (не пульсирующий). Звук похож на ультразвук. После сна,звук был менее слышен,а ближе к вечеру был более заметен. Сходил на прием к ЛОРУ и судрологу. У Лора проблем не выявлено. У судролога так же проблем не выявлено.Аудиометрия и объективная тимпанометрия тоже в норме.Направили к неврологу и сдать УЗИ сосудов шей (результат прикреплен ниже) и сделать рентген шей+ КТ головного мозга. Рентген сделал,а вот КТ только в эту субботу сделаю.
3. Сходил к неврологу, путем пальпации он сразу понял,что у меня остеохондроз (снимков тогда никаких не было,только УЗИ). Выписал лечение: Мидокалм+Некотинка+ Мелоксикам -уколы. Бетасерк+ Мидокалм-таблетки. Сегодня был крайний день этого лечения.*Итог : лечение не дало каких-то результатов.*
Результаты всех исследований на данный момент прикреплены к теме.
Неделю назад по совету одного человека сходил к остеопату. На приеме у него,после того,как специалист посмотрел снимки+ осмотрел руками.
*Остеопат: *Нестабильность шейного отдела,остехондроз. Подозрение на подвывих атланта. Ну и соответственно все мышцы в районе шей в сильном напряжении. Направила на рентген первого первого позвонка с открытым ртом+ перед тем как заниматься со мной -пройти курсы массажа,для снятия напряжения с мышц.
Мое состояние на данный момент:
1. Шум голове стал похож на шипение старого тв,шипение какое-то амплитудное,как будто ближе-дальше,НО не в такт сердцу.
2. От поворотов и прочее шум не изменяется
3. Головные боли стали реже,в неделю раза 2. Боль похожа на вздутие головы)).
*
Мой вопрос к вам: *
Можно ли связать мое состояние с проблемами шей?
Спасибо за любую помощь!

   

Добавлю. Последние 4-5 дней появилась какая-то слабость в ногах.


----------



## La murr (8 Авг 2018)

@hopers, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (9 Авг 2018)

Вечер добрый . Обычный рентген в двух проекциях, для шейного отдела,  малоинформативен . Лучше сразу делать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. . Но даже на этих снимках видны нарушения мышечно-тонического характера на кранио-вертебральном уровне. 


hopers написал(а):


> Можно ли связать мое состояние с проблемами шей?


Головные боли, при таких проблемах с подзатылочными мышцами, вполне могут быть.
С шумами сложнее, это полиэтиологичная  проблема, бывает и мышечной причины, но нечасто..


----------



## hopers (10 Авг 2018)

@AIR, спасибо за ответ!
Т.е распирающие головные боли могут быть...Надеюсь,что курсы массажа и прием остеопата помогут.
А то вчера после рабочего дня был такой писк,что не мог уснуть два часа. Я обязательно сделаю снимки и размещу тут. Просто "чудо" невролог сказал,именно такие снимки. А вот остеопату нужны еще снимки.


----------



## AIR (10 Авг 2018)

hopers написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ!





hopers написал(а):


> Т.е распирающие головные боли могут быть.


Например при ухудшнии венозного оттока при мышечно-тонических нарушениях. .


hopers написал(а):


> Надеюсь,что курсы массажа и прием остеопата помогут.


Не факт. Здесь имеются некоторые тонкости в работе. Иногда не так как при обычных болях напряжения.


hopers написал(а):


> А вот остеопату нужны еще снимки.


Капризныый . Хотя, на мой взгляд,  рентгеновских снимков шеи с функциональными пробами (4 шт. ) вполне достаточно. . Снимок через рот, это для "эстетов"..


----------



## hopers (10 Авг 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Капризныый . Хотя, на мой взгляд,  рентгеновских снимков шеи с функциональными пробами (4 шт. ) вполне достаточно. . Снимок через рот, это для "эстетов"..


Сказал,что этот снимок нужен,чтоб понять,есть ли подвывих атланта)


----------



## AIR (10 Авг 2018)

hopers написал(а):


> Сказал,что этот снимок нужен,чтоб понять,есть ли подвывих атланта)


А чо тут понимать?



Первоклашке видно, что голова "набекрень". Имеется боковой наклон в суставах головы и это всегда сочетается с ротацией С2. .. Следовательно имеется и смещение зуба в той или иной степени, тоесть "подвывих атланта" 
P.S. Даже если нет заметного ротационного  смещения в "подвывихе", то статические нарушения на кранио-вертебральном уровне в результате мышечно-тонической асимметрии,  ну прямо сами "в глаза бросаются"..


----------



## hopers (10 Авг 2018)

Извините,я чуть чуть ни так выразился. Про голову "набекрень" он мне тоже говорил,и про позвонки. Просто этот разговор был 6 дней назад,и я забыл все термины,которые были им озвучены. Про снимок через рот,для С1-просто,чтоб наверно быть на 100% уверенным, до начала "исправления" всех этих проблем.
Скажите,а вот совокупность всех этих факторов:подвывих,мышечно-тонических нарушения-ведь они в теории могут дать такой результат,как шум ни то чтоб в ушах даже,а как бы в затылке. Просто он гуляет из левой стороны в правую,а иногда и в двух сторонах шпарит


----------



## AIR (10 Авг 2018)

hopers написал(а):


> Про снимок через рот,для С1-просто,чтоб наверно быть на 100% уверенным, до начала "исправления" всех этих проблем.


Вобще-то , честно говоря специалисту даже снимки не нужны Если руки растут из правильного места и , главное, дружит с головой и имеется достаточный опыт работы с подобными проблемами,  то практически  все определяется при мануальном осмотре. ... Подушечками пальцев "видны" все нарушения и степень  их выраженности...  Ими же проводится лечение и определяется его эффективность..


hopers написал(а):


> Скажите,а вот совокупность всех этих факторов:подвывих,мышечно-тонических нарушения-ведь они в теории могут дать такой результат,как шум ни то чтоб в ушах даже,а как бы в затылке. Просто он гуляет из левой стороны в правую,а иногда и в двух сторонах шпарит


Могут, но также имеются и другие влияющие факторы, сосудистый, неврологический ,  психоэмоциональный. ....
Также очень многое зависит от специалиста и методики лечения..


----------



## hopers (10 Авг 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Вобще-то , честно говоря специалисту даже снимки не нужны Если руки растут из правильного места и , главное, дружит с головой и имеется достаточный опыт работы с подобными проблемами,  то практически  все определяется при мануальном осмотре. ... Подушечками пальцев "видны" все нарушения и степень  их выраженности...  Ими же проводится лечение и определяется его эффективность..


Вот и посмотрю после приемов специалиста. К сожалению там где я живу, остеопат вообще 1 на весь город-выбор не велик..



AIR написал(а):


> Могут, но также имеются и другие влияющие факторы, сосудистый, неврологический ,  психоэмоциональный. ....
> Также очень многое зависит от специалиста и методики лечения..


Вот и меня волнует моя врожденная асимметрия правой ПА. Один ЛОР утверждал,что проблема в ней,но к сожалению даже не знаю, к кому обратиться с подобным вопросом. Т.к у нас сосудистых врачей вообще нет. Про другие причины вообще не знаю.Вроде бы более менее спокойной,да бывают случаи злости,но,как и у всех-моментами


----------



## AIR (10 Авг 2018)

hopers написал(а):


> Вот и меня волнует моя врожденная асимметрия правой ПА. Один ЛОР утверждал,что проблема в ней,но к сожалению даже не знаю, к кому обратиться с подобным вопросом


При наличии заметных мышечно-тонических изменений,  с этим пока заморачиваться не стоит..


hopers написал(а):


> Вроде бы более менее спокойной,да бывают случаи злости,но,как и у всех-моментами


Лабильность нервной системы , как никак, тоже фактор..


----------



## hopers (10 Авг 2018)

@AIR, ну да,буду устранять проблемы с мышцами и шеей,а там уже видно будет. Большое спасибо Вам за беседу!


----------



## AIR (10 Авг 2018)




----------



## hopers (13 Авг 2018)

Добрый вечер!
Сделал КТ головного мозга. Пожалуйста, расшифруйте результат. И еще вопрос: Может причина гидроцефалии? Т.к прием невролога только через неделю... Про ЛОР причину понимаю,что вопрос не по теме)

Добавлю,звук стал  гулять и на правую сторону,но ближе к вечеру. Т.е в правом,даже не право,а типо как по середине.Просто высокочастотный,а вот с лева то амплитуда, то быстрый трель (что-то вроде этого)3 раза быстро,1 раз медленно.


----------

